# Couple Yellow River trips



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We hit the river this weekend starting Saturday morning, My Dad and me put in near Holt and man was it foggy, wet, and chilly. We started drifting down river casting for bass and caught one, then we made a couple stops for bream with earthworms. Our first couple stops produced 3 big shellcrackers and 2 keeper bass, then it shut down for awhile until our last stop. Once there we caught 15 big slab shellcracker and a couple big bluegill so that one spot made the trip. Then yesterday we went back to the river at Milligan, we were just bass fishing and caught 6 bass with 3 of them over two pounds and the biggest over 3 so it was a good trip too. Conditions were great, river was perfect, we didn't get many pics but enough to remember.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Always good getting to fish with your dad!
Thanks for the post


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

You don't have a muzzleloader? I should be fishing instead of sitting in this tree. Great report. I bet Uncle Joe felt left out.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

No I don't, I just haven't really got fired up for hunting yet, I will when it cools off, but the fishing has been good enough to keep my attention.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like a really nice place you were fishing at. You are lucky to go fishing with your dad, I envy you.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some fried up shellcrackers sounds awesome right now !


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ya'll gonna hate me but we turned everything back...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh Lord !!!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice report.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You WHAT? Man, I've released 8# LM, 35" ARS, 80# tarpon, and many 30+ lb stripers, but damned if I can release a shellcracker.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, wonderful memories w/ your pops!!! No biggie throwing em back, 9 outta 10 times I throw my fish back too!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

If it makes y'all feel better my dad went back yesterday, he said he caught 16 bream and 4 bass, he said the size wasn't there like Saturday but still quality fish. They went in the grease last night...


----------

